# can't get 110 or 129



## airspeed (Nov 10, 2014)

I have Dish Pro LNB (Wester arc) with a DPP44 switch and power inserter...I get a good signal on port 1 (119) but can't find 110 (port 2) or 129 (port 3) without losing the initial 119 bird...


----------



## Jim5506 (Jun 7, 2004)

Have you tries it without the DPP44 in the mix?

Is your pole absolutely vertical?

Is your skew set correctly, the western most lnb should be lower than the eastern most one, and the numbers on the skew plate must be what the table lists for your zip code..

Cover the two outer lnb's with aluminum foil to confirm that you're receiving 119 on the center lnb.

If you are and your skew is set correctly, you may have a couple of bad lnbs, but first confirm the skew setting


----------



## [email protected] Network (Jun 25, 2014)

Have you tried a check swtich test?


----------



## RBA (Apr 14, 2013)

airspeed said:


> I have Dish Pro LNB (Wester arc) with a DPP44 switch and power inserter...I get a good signal on port 1 (119) but can't find 110 (port 2) or 129 (port 3) without losing the initial 119 bird...


You have told us everything except the dish you are using the zip code and settings.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

airspeed said:


> I have Dish Pro LNB (Wester arc) with a DPP44 switch and power inserter...I get a good signal on port 1 (119) but can't find 110 (port 2) or 129 (port 3) without losing the initial 119 bird...


The Dish Pro LNBs (Twin and Quad) only see two slots. There's something you aren't telling us.

If you're using a DishPro+ Twin in reality, you must disconnect the single LNB from the DPP Twin and run a cable all the way from the single LNB to the DPP44.


----------



## airspeed (Nov 10, 2014)

Thanks for everone's reply...I have Dish HD reflector & LNB Western arc...3 seperate coaxs' to a DPP44 switch...port 1 on LNB to port 1 on switch (this is 119)...port 2 to port 2 on switch (this is 110)...and port 3 to port 3 on switch (this is 129)...

I am @ 63129 area code...the manual says Azimuth 220, Elevation 35, and Skew to be 220, 35, and 121...Dishpointer states 221, 36, and 59...so I do not know what the correct Skew setting should be...I have it currently set for 59... the Western LNB is lower than the Eastern...

When I do a switch test- i have 119 on port 1 (which is the center LNB) but nothing for 110 or 129...


----------



## airspeed (Nov 10, 2014)

I also put tinfoil on the outer LNB's (110 & 129) and still recieving 119 on the center LNB...


----------



## RBA (Apr 14, 2013)

First remove the DPP44 switch it isn't needed unless you are connecting 4 receivers or more. There are 3 HD dishes for Western Arc 1000.2 1000.4 both have the switches built into the LNB. The 1000PLUS comes in 2 versions oldest requires a DPP44 switch like you have, the newer 1000PLUS has the switch built in so a DPP44 isn't needed.


----------



## airspeed (Nov 10, 2014)

Okay, but what would I


----------



## airspeed (Nov 10, 2014)

What would I use for the splitter...I have 3 coax cables...also, would I still need the power inserter? Thanks!


----------



## scooper (Apr 22, 2002)

The LNB has 3 coax outputs, so if you have 3 receivers, the DPP44 switch is basically redundant.


----------



## airspeed (Nov 10, 2014)

I only have 1 reciever- but Godfather said I don't need the DPP44 in the mix...my question then is what do I connect the 3 coaxs' (110,119, and 129) t
to? I would need some type of splitter...thanks!


----------



## shadough (Dec 31, 2006)

airspeed said:


> I only have 1 reciever- but Godfather said I don't need the DPP44 in the mix...my question then is what do I connect the 3 coaxs' (110,119, and 129) t
> to? I would need some type of splitter...thanks!


The other lines are not needed, alone, each cable would carry all 3 SAT's, assuming the LNB is, in itself, a switch (which most likely it is). Just connect 1 of the 3 lines to 1 of the tuner input's on the receiver an see what u get. From there, we should be able to narrow it down to either faulty DPP44 switch, PSU or faulty LNB/obstructed LOS.

Just for sanity sake, run check switch 1st on the rcvr with NO cables connected, then connect 1 cable an re-run.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

The DISH 1000.2 LNB puts out a full spread (up to two tuners on a dual receiver) on each cable. It is outfitted with its own 3x3 switch (3 slots x 3 receivers). If you don't have a receiver that needs a feed you don't need the coax. The instant you connect a cable from the LNB to an outboard switch, the switch in the LNB goes stupid and sends one orbital slot (both clockwise and and anti-clockwise polarities) per cable.


----------



## airspeed (Nov 10, 2014)

shadough said:


> The other lines are not needed, alone, each cable would carry all 3 SAT's, assuming the LNB is, in itself, a switch (which most likely it is). Just connect 1 of the 3 lines to 1 of the tuner input's on the receiver an see what u get. From there, we should be able to narrow it down to either faulty DPP44 switch, PSU or faulty LNB/obstructed LOS.
> 
> Just for sanity sake, run check switch 1st on the rcvr with NO cables connected, then connect 1 cable an re-run.


okay, I only connected the 119 coax (which is the bird that I can connect to) from the LNB to the reciever...I bypassed the DPP44 switch & power inserter...i did a switch test and it shows a DPP WA.4 switch...furthermore, I still only get 119- I still do not recieve 110 or 129...


----------



## scooper (Apr 22, 2002)

Time for a service call to get your dish pointed correctly.


----------



## airspeed (Nov 10, 2014)

scooper said:


> Time for a service call to get your dish pointed correctly.


Thanks scooper but I find it a challange...I think maybe it's the skew...DishPointer says 60 degrees but the manual says 120...I have it set @ 60 getting 119...maybe I need to set to 120 and try to get 119???


----------



## scooper (Apr 22, 2002)

110 will be lower than 119 and 119 will be lower than 129.

Using a Dish500 for your zip code gives me a skew of around 120, so something near that is what you need .


----------



## airspeed (Nov 10, 2014)

scooper said:


> 110 will be lower than 119 and 119 will be lower than 129.
> 
> Using a Dish500 for your zip code gives me a skew of around 120, so something near that is what you need .


Thanks scooper...I will try this when I get home and still light outside


----------



## airspeed (Nov 10, 2014)

But should I try this with or without the DPP44 & power inserter...I am pretty sure the LNB has it's own internal switch already? Thanks!


----------



## Grandude (Oct 21, 2004)

_But should I try this with or without the DPP44 & power inserter...I am pretty sure the LNB has it's own internal switch already? Thanks!_

IMHO, You must completely remove the connections from the LNB to the DPP44 when going direct from the LNB to the receiver. If you don't, the internal switch in the LNB will still be turned off thus making it imposible to see more than one satellite using one connection from the LNB.


----------



## airspeed (Nov 10, 2014)

okay, so I tuned in again on 119 changing the skew from 60 to 120...still no 110 or 129


----------



## Jim5506 (Jun 7, 2004)

Is your dish rotated to the right so the right most lnb is lower than the center and the center lower than the leftmost?


----------



## scooper (Apr 22, 2002)

As I said - it's PAST time for a service call to get it properly aimed....


----------



## scooper (Apr 22, 2002)

Ok -

As you are facing the FRONT of the dish (on the same side as the LNB) - the LEFT side of the dish will be lower than the RIGHT side of the dish. As you see it from the BACK of the dish - the RIGHT side is lower than the LEFT side. If your dish is not oriented THIS way - you have no chance to get all the LNBs at once.

And again I stress - your POLE must be perfectly plumb, and you set the skew of the dish BEFORE starting aiming - then you leave it alone. You might also want to check which LNB goes to which coax output. And TOTALLY remove the DPP44 switch and its power inserter - unless you have 4 or more recievers, it is totally unecessary. Even if you do have more than 4 - first get the dish pointed correctly before adding the switch(s).


----------



## NYDutch (Dec 28, 2013)

Per Dishpointer.com and your ZIP, your skew should be set at 121.2 deg. (scroll down to the 'Multi-LNB' 1000.2 settings for the western arc.) As said, just connect a single coax from port 1 to your receiver with no power injectors or anything else in the line.


----------



## airspeed (Nov 10, 2014)

scooper said:


> Ok -
> 
> As you are facing the FRONT of the dish (on the same side as the LNB) - the LEFT side of the dish will be lower than the RIGHT side of the dish. As you see it from the BACK of the dish - the RIGHT side is lower than the LEFT side. If your dish is not oriented THIS way - you have no chance to get all the LNBs at once.
> 
> And again I stress - your POLE must be perfectly plumb, and you set the skew of the dish BEFORE starting aiming - then you leave it alone. You might also want to check which LNB goes to which coax output. And TOTALLY remove the DPP44 switch and its power inserter - unless you have 4 or more recievers, it is totally unecessary. Even if you do have more than 4 - first get the dish pointed correctly before adding the switch(s).


Thanks...changing the skew from 60 to 120 allowed med to recieve 129...so I now have 119 and 129...still cannot get 110...I can get 119 up to an 81 signal level but I have to lower the signal level to 60 to catch 129 (meet in the middle). I never do get 110 but I'm guessing it's a pointing issue at this point...I Wwill re-check it for being plumb when it quits snowing....at leaste I now have HD with 129


----------



## airspeed (Nov 10, 2014)

Scooper- the LNB is now positioned the way you recommended...thanks again!


----------



## scooper (Apr 22, 2002)

Progress! A little fine tuning and you'll get all three.


----------



## scooper (Apr 22, 2002)

Finished up yet ?


----------

